# How do you tell what version Tesla wants to install?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

So this afternoon, my Model 3 began throwing up the firmware update notice. But I could find nothing to let me know what version.

Is there a way to identify the version and review the release notes BEFORE installation?

Thanks,
Bob Wilson


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> So this afternoon, my Model 3 began throwing up the firmware update notice. But I could find nothing to let me know what version.
> 
> Is there a way to identify the version and review the release notes BEFORE installation?
> 
> ...


no. you have to accept it to know what version it is.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Not yet. Should be coming in V10.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

I don't remember which build, but displaying what version is being staged is one of the new features released in a recent build.


----------

